# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο9

## Spark

Αυτη ειναι η 9η παρουσίαση μου με τίτλο Διακόσμηση.
εύκολη κατασκευή μπορεί ο κάθε ενας να  στολίσει παντου και να τo βαλει όπου θελει φωτιστικό εφε.
ηθελα να παρουσιάσω αυτη την κατασκευή με τίτλο  "ακολουθία λεντ με CD 4060" αλλα τελευταια στιγμή ένιωσα την ανάγκη να βαλω αυτη  την κατασκευή δίπλα στο Αλφα της Αγαπης και να το ονομάσω Βητα. ετσι το Α + Β  βλέπετε στο βιντεο...

το κυκλωμα φαινεται επάνω σε breadboard και τα  υλικά του κοστίζουν περιπου 3ε ειναι:
CD4060
1MΩ  τριμερ
27Ω    αντισταση
100ΚΩ αντισταση 1/4W
πυκνωτης 10nF
LED με διαφορετικο χρώμα, RED, GREEN, BLUE, YELLOW,  MAGENTA
πλακετάκι διάτρητο
θηκη μπαταρίες 3x 1.5V ΑΑΑ 

το ολοκληρωμένο CD4060  λειτουργει ως διαιρέτης που η καθε μια έξοδος του έχει συχνότητα  διπλάσια της προηγούμενης,
έτσι πχ το πιν 7 ειναι ανοικτο σε 1s, το πιν 5 σε 2s, το πιν 4 σε 4s κλπ.
την συχνότητα οριζει ο ταλαντωτης που βρισκεται στο  ολοκληρωμενο στα πιν 9,10,11 και ρυθμίζει το τριμερ 1ΜΩ.

τα λεντ δεν αναβουν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό, ακολουθουν  τον διαιρέτη, αυτό όμως δημιουργει εντυπωσιακές αναλαμπές οπως φαινεται και στο  βιντεο. ειναι το πιο απλο κύκλωμα που μπορει να οδηγήσει μεχρι 10 λεντ με μόνο  ενα ολοκληρωμένο διχως προγραμματισμο.
οι έξοδοι του ολοκληρωμένου μπορουν να οδηγήσουν απ  ευθείας η καθε μια απο ενα λεντ. εαν καποιος  θελει περισσότερα λεντ θα πρεπει να βάλει ενισχυτές ρευματος τρανσιστορ σε καθε  έξοδο.
εννοείται πως οπου και να βαλετε ενα τέτοιο κυκλωμα  προκαλεί εντυπωσιασμό και ειναι χρησιμο σε κάθε διακόσμηση.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62125Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62124

----------

georgiokl (13-02-16)

----------


## Spark

σε αλλο θέμα έγραψα πως
*εαν υπάρχει έστω και ένας που αξίζει να σωθεί τότε ακόμα και για έναν αξίζει η προσπάθεια
*
όσο θα υπάρχουν μελη που βαζουν likes στις κατασκευές μου θα συνεχίζω τις παρουσιάσεις,
δειτε και τις προηγούμενες παρουσιάσεις

Διακόσμηση Νο1
Διακόσμηση Νο2
Διακόσμηση Νο3
Διακόσμηση Νο4
Δικακόσμση Νο5
Διακόσμηση Νο6
Διακόσμηση Νο7
Διακόσμηση Νο8
περισσότερα

----------


## Spark

να σας πω πως αλλαξα τακτική, δηλαδή πέρυσι ασχολήθηκα αρκετά με αυτη την ιστοσελίδα και παρουσίασα πολλες κατασκευές μου -αρκετές ειναι πρόχειρα φτιαγμένες.

το περυσι πέρασε και το νέο ετος 2016 ειναι καλυτερο και όλα θα βελτιωθούν.
ξεκίνησα δυναμικά και αντι να ασχολουμαι με κατασκευούλες και δίκτυο θα αντικαταστήσω αυτά με άλλα καλύτερα.
κανω σχέδια για να ανακαινίσω το σπίτι μου που ειναι ωφέλιμο για εμένα, 
άλλαξα και την περσινη μου γυναικα, η φετινή ειναι ανώτερη σε ολα.
και προωθω την εργασία μου που εχει σχεση με αργυροχρυσοχοϊα και κοσμήματα.

αρέσει και σε μένα αυτη η ενότητα με τις πρόχειρες κατασκευές,
μάλιστα εγω θα έφτιαχνα και μια υποκατηγορία "*κατασκευές δηθεν λειτουργικές*" οπου θα έβαζα όλες τις κατασκευές που δεν εχουν βιντεο να δειχνει πως λειτουργουν.

μερικές κατασκευές απο την σειρά διακόσμηση στολίζουν τον χώρο μου άλλες έδωσα δώρα.
αντε να δω και αλλους να κατασκευάζουν διακοσμητικά λειτουργικά, με κύκλωμα, με βιντεο όπως τα δικά μου.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... άλλαξα και την περσινη μου γυναικα, η φετινή ειναι ανώτερη σε ολα ...



Τυχερέ ... εμείς την έχουμε 16 χρόνια  :Biggrin: . Είσαι κάθε χρόνο και με νεο μοντέλο. 
Άσε που προσαρμόζεσαι στις "νεες τεχνολογίες" ...

----------


## thomasdriver

Κάποια μέρα πρέπει να μας πεις και το μυστικό  της επιτυχίας, μην μας αφήνεις έτσι στο σκοτάδι. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Thansavv

> Τυχερέ ... εμείς την έχουμε 16 χρόνια . Είσαι κάθε χρόνο και με νεο μοντέλο. 
> Άσε που προσαρμόζεσαι στις "νεες τεχνολογίες" ...



Εμείς αλλάζουμε τις γυναίκες σαν τα πουκάμισα.
20 χρόνια με το ίδιο πουκάμισο  :Smile:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εμένα, αν και η γυναίκα μου με έχει 32 χρόνια, δεν με άλλαξε ακόμα (ευτυχώς)!

----------


## Fire Doger

> Κάποια μέρα πρέπει να μας πεις και το μυστικό  της επιτυχίας, μην μας αφήνεις έτσι στο σκοτάδι.



Μέχρι και *οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους* έδωσε, τι άλλο να κάνει? :Confused1:

----------


## navar

Σπύρο που την πήγες και στην αντικατέστησαν.
ξέρεις αν παίρνουν και παλιά μοντέλα ;
η δικιά μου δεν είναι για αλαγή ακόμα αλλα ενα δύο updates τα θέλει 

συγκεκριμένα θέλω να τις βάλω την modula "mosxaraki kokkinisto v3.0" και την "ThaFerwKaiThnKollhthMoyToVradyStoKrevati v5.0) που ειναι αναβαθμησμένο σε σχέση με το V4.0 οτι εχει καλλύτερο γούστο στο τι φέρνει !

----------


## Gaou

> Σπύρο που την πήγες και στην αντικατέστησαν.
>   "ThaFerwKaiThnKollhthMoyToVradyStoKrevati v5.0)



η κολλητη της ειανι ωραια ? να την φερω και εγω για αναβαθμιση ....!

----------


## thanasis 1

Να προσεξετε ομως πριν την αναβαθμιση να κανετε πρωτα ενα
 "σημειο επαναφορας" διοτι αν παει κατι στραβα... :Hammer:

----------


## Spark

> Μέχρι και *οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους* έδωσε, τι άλλο να κάνει?




η αληθεια ειναι πως η κατασκευή Διακόσμηση Νο4 δεν πηγε καλά, δεν ειχε καλη τύχη, μαλλον στα σκουπίδια κατάληξε, η πρωην που πηρε το δωρο εξαφανίστηκε.
 και σε εμενα δεν αρεσε αρκετα, ξεκολλησε και η λεντοταινια...

η κατασκευή που εχει επιτυχία εφέτος και πηγε στη σωστή γυναικα ειναι η Διακόσμηση Νο8 το Αλφα της Αγάπης, και μαλιστα στην εκδοση με τον κρυσταλλο αμέθυστο που φαινεται στα τελευταια ποστ

----------


## finos

> Σπύρο που την πήγες και στην αντικατέστησαν.
> ξέρεις αν παίρνουν και παλιά μοντέλα ;
> η δικιά μου δεν είναι για αλαγή ακόμα αλλα ενα δύο updates τα θέλει 
> 
> συγκεκριμένα θέλω να τις βάλω την modula "mosxaraki kokkinisto v3.0" και την "ThaFerwKaiThnKollhthMoyToVradyStoKrevati v5.0) που ειναι αναβαθμησμένο σε σχέση με το V4.0 οτι εχει καλλύτερο γούστο στο τι φέρνει !



Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα κλαιωωωω

----------

